# Canadian School Calendars



## BondGuy (Jan 29, 2006)

Stumbled across this summary of school holidays, spring breaks, PD days, etc. for many of the Canadian school boards - could be helpful for planning vacations!

School Calendars


----------



## DianeH (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Bob, I could really use that info!

Diane


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great! Can you find one for Canadian Universities??


----------



## SteveH (Feb 13, 2006)

*Ontario school calendar*

Here's one for Ontario primary and secondary schools which projects forward a few years and will help when looking to book early for future March breaks.
Steve
http://www.edu.gov.on.ca/eng/general/list/calendar/holidaye.html


----------



## CSB (Feb 13, 2006)

Read the small print to see that this is a guide-line and may be changed by the school board. I used this to book my vacation last year. It indicated that the xmas break would start on the 19th of December. My school board changed it to the 23rd of December. I was forced to take the kids out of school for part of the time!


----------



## greensmuggs (Feb 20, 2006)

*Ontario Spring School Break*



			
				CSB said:
			
		

> Read the small print to see that this is a guide-line and may be changed by the school board. I used this to book my vacation last year. It indicated that the xmas break would start on the 19th of December. My school board changed it to the 23rd of December. I was forced to take the kids out of school for part of the time!



For elementary and highschool March Break in Ontario there is a set date by Ministry of Education regulations. I learn this when I was buying my first timeshare for ski purpose and my son was in grade 2.

The Ontario regulation for March Break is "The Break will commence on the first Monday following the Friday preceding the 13th of March. Should the Friday fall on March 13th, the Break shall start on Monday, March 16th."


----------



## CSB (Feb 20, 2006)

I guess it is only the Christmas break that can pose a problem.


----------

